# buying 80 acres



## Jay2010 (Jul 2, 2010)

Most of them is all wooded area, anyone know a company or a guy that will be willing to remove all of the trees for free in exchange they can keep all the wood? I need the stumps gone also.

In South West, MI


----------



## Jay2010 (Jul 2, 2010)

The land is not ours yet, but i just want to know the estimate.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

what part of south west, MI do you live. I live in northern indiana.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Usually someone will jump at a chance like this!


----------



## thewoodmaster (Aug 29, 2009)

don't be too quick to give them away. there are companies that will pay you for them if they are of any value.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

Like thewoodmaster said, don't give them away. Companies pay big bucks for trees.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

This seems to be an in-between question.

What I see is a lumber company would gladly cut and take trees for free. However they're not going to take the small stuff and they wouldn't mess with the stumps. Generally, if there are trees of size, you should have no trouble getting paid for the trees (of size).

You, on the other hand, would have to pay someone to clear everything.

So somewhere in between, you might get a lumber company to buy the wood, then, you would pay someone to clear. As far as the economics…I don't know…you might end up ahead.

The other problem would be that the lumber company may or may not want to (or remember to) cut the stumps high (3' to 4' off the ground.) Those who clear land prefer high stumps so the dozer has more leverage to push them over.

I would suggest having a timber company give you a quote for harvesting the trees. Then get a qoute for having the land cleared after the harvest and see what the numbers are. If you tell the timber company about clearing they may be willing to do that too for a big discount on the trees.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

80 acres of trees will heat your home for life, plus give you lots of material for wood working.


----------

